
Feedback on Learning Clojure: Comparing with Java Streams - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/learning-clojure/5/feedback/
======
nfrankel
Thanks to the Hacker News community for the feedback they gave me. I tried to
sum it up in a post, to benefit people like me who want to learn Clojure.

